# MOZAMBIQUE SAILFISH



## MR .FAULTY (Sep 17, 2006)

HI GUYS
I GOT THIS SAILFISH IN MOZAMBIQUE AT THE STEALTH COMPO IN MAY , FISH WEIGHED 24.6 KG . ANYONE KEEN TO FISH THE 2007 COMPO . STEALTH HAVE AGREED TO ASSIST GUYS WITH SKIS ETC . CHECK OUT THEIR WEBSITE - http://www.stealthpp.co.za


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

awesome effort keith - any details on the battle (how long) and what tackle you were using? How did you go about getting that bad boy back to shore?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQwUZRUAAAhXgAASYAMAiBAAL2/fICAASGqeKBpp5IZDTyhQNNAAAAghszReR8U73RTmUh4Vl9rWOYiZfXdXpoLIED67GqyCAOT63xdyRThQkAwUZRU=


----------



## MR .FAULTY (Sep 17, 2006)

HI SCOTTY SORRY FOR THE LATE REPLY BUT I HAVE BEEN AWAY FISHING FOR TIGER FISH . WE DIDNT CATCH MUCH AS THE WEATHER WAS BAD. WITH REGARDS TO THE SAILFISH , IT TOOK ME ABOUT 40 MINUTES TO LAND AFTER JUMPING ABOUT 7 TIMES - WHAT A SPECTECULAR SITE TO SEE AS HE WAS VERY CLOSE TO THE SKI. I WAS USING A 5 FOOT ROD WITH 30 POUND LINE AND A SHIMANO TLD 20/40 REEL . I WAS ACTUALLY FISHING FOR KING MACKERAL WITH A 4 OUNCE DOWNRIG SINKER ON AND GOT PICKED UP BY THE SAILIE. ONCE THE FISH WAS NEXT TO THE BOAT I CALLED A COUPLE OF MATES OVER AND WE STRAPPED IT TO THE TOP DECK WITH MY ROD LEASHES ! I THEN PROCEEDED TO PADDLE STRAIGHT BACK TO THE BEACH WITH A HUGE SMILE ON MY FACE.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Magnificent fish Keith. I'm just amazed at the variety and size of fish that you guys are catching over there. Well done.


----------



## MR .FAULTY (Sep 17, 2006)

HI DOUG YOU MUST REMEMBER THAT THE SAILIE WAS NOT CAUGHT IN SOUTH AFRICA ALTHOUGH WE DO GET QUIET A FEW HERE OFF OUR SKIS AS WELL . THE FISHING SKI GUYS HERE TARGET MAINLY GAME FISH AND IN THE OFF SEASON WE SOMETIMES FISH FOR BOTTOM FISH. WE DO FIND THOUGH THAT THE FURTHER NORTH WE GO TOWARDS MOZAMBIQUE THE BETTER THE GAME FISHING IS .
TIGHT LINES 
KEITH


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Keith

I've got a Malibu X-Factor that sometimes doesn't feel like enough boat for me. I can't imagine pulling on a fish that size from a ski. Very impressive.
BTW: Which model of Stealth ski are you paddling? I was looking at the Stealth web site and they have some beautiful skis.


----------



## something fishy (Sep 5, 2006)

kieth,

all i can say is your the man. I can only imagine how much fun that would be.


----------



## MR .FAULTY (Sep 17, 2006)

HI DOUGLAS , THE BOAT I,M USING IS ACTUALLY THE SHORT ONE CALLED THE SUPALITE WHICH IS 3.9METRES LONG - NOT THE IDEAL LENGTH FOR SAILFISH !!


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

That's great stuff Mr Faulty!


----------



## beardys (Jun 23, 2007)

that is so cool! i wish we had sailfish like that or even marlin in PPB or in ocean grove


----------

